# gun safe



## stunt23 (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.buyasafe.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=BIOVAULT2

Has anybody used one of these before? Or one that is similar with fingerprint ID. As long as it works it seems like a good idea to have next to the bed at night. I am just thinking of the chances it will stop reading my fingerprint.

I know there are others that have a backup lock and key like this http://www.impactguns.com/store/INPRINT.html but I like the way the first one looks.

So has anybody used them?
Thanks.


----------

